# Hawaii Chair Order



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

This is hilarious! This is an actual product being sold! It's called the Hawaii Chair, and you are supposed to be able to exercise and go about your normal business while using it. When I first saw the commercial, I thought i t was funny, but that was nothing compared to watching Ellen have it on her show and try to use it properly.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Aha!!! So I'm not the only one...... Well, that makes me feel a TINY bit better about things.... :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I copy and pasted it out of an email I got so that is not actually my quote. In all fairness I use to watch the Ellen show from time to time and I think she is funny as hell. I probably would still watch it time and again if I wasn't at work when it is on. 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Aha!!! So I'm not the only one...... Well, that makes me feel a TINY bit better about things.... :lol:


BUSTED. That was so gay, I thought it was going to get X rated when she called up another chick :lol: Ok, it was little bit funny.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh, I'm gettin' one of those!


----------

